# Another Long-time Beek Experiences Large Losses



## BigDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/29/s...ound-alarm-on-malady.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

"“They looked so healthy last spring,” said Bill Dahle, 50, who owns Big Sky Honey in Fairview, Mont. “We were so proud of them. Then, about the first of September, they started to fall on their face, to die like crazy. We’ve been doing this 30 years, and we’ve never experienced this kind of loss before.”

What's causing CCD? 

"Experts say nobody knows. But Mr. Adee, who said he had long scorned environmentalists’ hand-wringing about such issues, said he was starting to wonder whether they had a point.

*Of the “environmentalist” label, Mr. Adee said: “I would have been insulted if you had called me that a few years ago. But what you would have called extreme — a light comes on, and you think, ‘These guys really have something. Maybe they were just ahead of the bell curve.’” *


----------



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry to see anyone get out of bees, 

on a separate thought though:
Why does the NY Times seem to have such an obsession
with the bee die off. They did one article three years ago about young hobby beekeepers and then seven concurrent articles about beekeepers getting out or dying out.
I know any press about CCD is good press, but the NY Times seems more tabloid in their constant coverage, and they always reserve the narrator with the Meridian accent to cover the bee stories............weird.........


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Predictable, the article is over 3 months old..... I belive Dr Munson pointed out that Mites were to blame for most higher than normal losses due to the long summer season and dryness??? losses in sept. sure ponits to mite buildup as well as other things....... Didn't realize Montana was such a hotbed of farm Chems....


----------

